# HDT for FreeBSD



## balanga (Feb 20, 2016)

I've looked around for a version of HDT http://www.hdt-project.org/ for FreeBSD and haven't come across one so far.... Anyone know if I should be able to build it?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 20, 2016)

It's part of sysutils/syslinux AFAICT:

```
% pkg info -l syslinux-6.03 | grep hdt
	/usr/local/share/syslinux/bios/com32/hdt/hdt.c32
	/usr/local/share/syslinux/efi32/com32/hdt/hdt.c32
	/usr/local/share/syslinux/efi64/com32/hdt/hdt.c32
```
from http://www.hdt-project.org/wiki/howtostarthdt


> How can I start HDT ?
> Since Syslinux 3.74, HDT is available in the Syslinux archive under the "com32/hdt" directory.


----------



## balanga (Feb 20, 2016)

I didn't realise that syslinux was available as a PKG under FreeBSD.... Anyhow, is there any way to run hdt? I tried building it but came across lots of missing headers.


----------

